#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  [REQUEST] Spreadsheet for External pressure.

## phyro222

Hello, Someone can share the spreadsheet of a external pressure for cone, cylinder and caps for pressure vessels please.



Thanks for sharing.See More: [REQUEST] Spreadsheet for External pressure.

----------

